# Do You Believe In Seeking Help And Advice On Worldly Matters From SGGS, Via Taking Gur-vaaks ?



## Seeker2013

Anyone who has followed my activity on this forum a bit would know the last month I was depressed over serial failures in life (partly self-inflicted and partly because of behavioral issues I didn't address on time) that led me spiral downwards in life. Fortunately with kirpa of Akal Purakh , I have been almost selected in an IT company , I got hope from where I had none !




 

Now I am being told the CTO (main guy) who's to sign my offer letter is abroad for some work and will do the needful as soon as he's back . In short, company has full intention of offering me this job.

Still sometimes I get anxious about when I would actually get the offer. So sometimes I turn to Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji for word of advice because I don't see it as a mere text and ink . I see it as successor of Guru Nanak and Guru Gobind Singh ji . I see it as successor of Guru Teg Bahadur who rescued Makhan Shah lubana's ship in the storm. With same hope I go matha tek , "hay waheguru, help me like how you saved Makhan Shah lubana in his storm. Help me out of this storm as well"

And one such fine morning I went to gurudwara , did ardas before guru ji and in ardas I said " I have done sewa, my parents are hopeful. please do bless me" . When I lifted the rumala and took gur-vaak, I was astonished ,  the shabad was

ਮਃ ੩ ॥

Mėhlā 3.

Third Mehl:


ਆਪੇ ਸੇਵਾ ਲਾਇਅਨੁ ਆਪੇ ਬਖਸ ਕਰੇਇ ॥

He Himself enjoins us to serve Him, and He Himself blesses us .


ਸਭਨਾ ਕਾ ਮਾ ਪਿਉ ਆਪਿ ਹੈ ਆਪੇ ਸਾਰ ਕਰੇਇ ॥

He Himself is the father and mother of all; He Himself cares for us.

I was so delighted and mesmerized and thanked guru ji with my heart that he has blessed me with this job. I have faith in him because he gave me this shabad when I asked him questions. My faith in SGGS has increased everytime this happened.

No wonder SGGS is alive guru . It does answer the queries of our mind .


----------



## Harry Haller

My fellow Americans, ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country.


John F Kennedy


----------



## ActsOfGod

Seeker2013 Ji, Guru Sahib is the guide for all matters in our lives.  We should definitely take inspiration from Guru-oriented thought and philosophy, i.e. our actions in life should stem from Guru-informed and Guru-inspired wisdom (Gurmat).  We should strive to make our daily behavior in line with Gurmat.  Thus, we shall be improving ourselves and the world at the same time.

Regarding your current challenges: congrats on persevering and finally getting the job offer.  Not knowing your background or history, I don't know what you've been through.  But you didn't give up, and that is what is most important for achieving any goal.  Guru Sahib, as always, will give all the support unconditionally.  Remember that he is always there for you, even when you don't realize it.

My advice and challenge to you would be to begin to do a deep study of the teachings contained in Guru Granth Sahib.  Don't take anyone's word for it, study it yourself.  Spend time, meditate, think, introspect, learn.  Learn about Sikh history and the lives of the Guru's, how they lived, what challenges they encountered and how they dealt with them.  Guru Sahib is the best example and role model for living a life of Chardi Kala but most of us rarely think about their lives or seek to obtain inspiration or education and instruction from there.  All you need to do is look, and you will be wonder-struck.  Just after studying the life story of Guru Gobind Singh Sahib, it's really, really hard to get depressed.  And that's just from reading his life story.  Now can you imagine diving deep into Guru Sahib's Bani each and every day, spending 45min to an hour reading, thinking, contemplating, and meditating on it?  Your depression, fears, anxiety, panic, and doubt will vanish.

This has been reported time and time again by so many individuals.  When they began following the daily practice of Nitnem, spending time reading and contemplating Bani, and applied it to their lives, their depression vanished.  Addictions evaporated.  Sadness was gone.  Hurt and pain disappeared.  Don't believe it?  Then try it for yourself and see.  Give it 40 days, just to be fair, and see what the result is in your own life.

All the best, and may Guru Sahib bless you with Chardi Kala.

Guru Sahib kirpa karan.

[AoG]


----------



## Seeker2013

actually I have not yet received the job offer, but I am almost done . Else, they wouldn't have sent the mail with my name mentioned with the following lines "We have shortlisted <My real name> and we're going to deliver him offer ". The CTO is out and would be back in some 15 days. Till then I am doing guru ji di sewa , or should I say, guru ji has blessed me with his house's sewa so that I may persevere and also spend my time in a nicer way 
Please do ardas for me that my work may finally complete.


----------



## Harry Haller

it is like magic! truly the lord exists to give us every we want in life! praise him!


----------



## Seeker2013

a change in your tone , Harry Haller ?


----------



## Harry Haller

Seekerji, 

Actually its sarcasm..


The Creator that I cherish does not give two hoots about me, nor do I feel that trying to appease or make happy Creator will have any effect on my life, the thought that my luck or life could change proportionally depending on whether I am making God happy is , to me, laughable. 

Creator gave me a brain, and a guide, and I am afraid that is Creators responsibility ended. Everything after that is down to my own actions and what seeds I sow. 

You have got your job, now you are worrying about the letter, throughout your life, you will worry, and you will get yourself in a state, and you will perform some ceremony or ritual and hope it all gets better. 
This to me is not Sikhism, in fact it is the very facet of religion that Sikhism tried to get away from. 

but whatever works!


----------



## chazSingh

harry haller said:


> it is like magic! truly the lord exists to give us every we want in life! praise him!




Gurbani says Waheguru is the 'doer'

He makes everything happen....if you want to be a criminal...you'll get every opportunity to make it happen..

if you want to serve people...the opportunities will arise.

if you want to be sex crazy sleeping with as many women as you want...the world will provide the opportunities...

so in essence...Waheguru gives you exactly what you want...

only problem is...one of the rules of the game is "as you sow shall you reap"....

so best we be careful what we want and try to use this creative power to manifest some good in the world...which waheguru will also provide us...if we so will it...if we can stay away from Ego, Anger, Lust, Desire, greed long enough


----------



## ActsOfGod

Seeker2013 said:


> actually I have not yet received the job offer, but I am almost done . Else, they wouldn't have sent the mail with my name mentioned with the following lines "We have shortlisted <My real name> and we're going to deliver him offer ". The CTO is out and would be back in some 15 days. Till then I am doing guru ji di sewa , or should I say, guru ji has blessed me with his house's sewa so that I may persevere and also spend my time in a nicer way
> Please do ardas for me that my work may finally complete.



It seems that you either did not read my reply or chose to ignore it.

Here's a little fable:

Once upon a time there was a man who had the unbelievably good fortune of meeting a very holy Saint.  This Saint had realized the true nature of the Universe, of reality, and knew God's secrets.  The man made an offering of some fruits that he had purchased from the market.  The Saint, out of kindness, said to the man, "Ask for anything, it shall be yours"

The man thought for a while, and then stated, "I need two wheelbarrows of dirt for the garden in my backyard, but they're very expensive in the market.  If I could get those two wheelbarrows of dirt, I would be very happy."

The Saint granted his request, and the man went away happy with two wheelbarrows of dirt.

The End

Moral of the story:  The man was blessed to have met the Saint.  However, due to his own ignorance, he left with nothing but two wheelbarrows of dirt.  *When instead, he could have gotten the meaning of life.*  He was so ignorant that he didn't even realize who he was talking to.  He didn't even know what opportunity he lost that day.  Some people wait their whole lifetime to meet such a Saint, and this man wasted his opportunity and didn't even realize it.

Seeker2013 Ji, *YOU *are that man!


----------



## ActsOfGod

Seeker2013 said:


> actually I have not yet received the job offer, but I am almost done . Else, they wouldn't have sent the mail with my name mentioned with the following lines "We have shortlisted <My real name> and we're going to deliver him offer ". The CTO is out and would be back in some 15 days. Till then I am doing guru ji di sewa , or should I say, guru ji has blessed me with his house's sewa so that I may persevere and also spend my time in a nicer way
> Please do ardas for me that my work may finally complete.



I have a question for you.  What if you don't get this job?  In fact, what if you lose whatever you currently have, like your car, computers, all other material possessions, etc. etc?  What will you do then?  Will you start lamenting, "Why is God doing this to me?"

Guru Sahib is not your errand boy.  If you want a job, work hard and learn the skills required, put in the effort and apply yourself so that you become a qualified candidate.

On the other hand, don't just do _seva _because there is something you want (i.e. a job).  _Seva _is selfless, voluntary and altruistic.  There are no ulterior motives.  You can't play games with God or Guru Sahib.  If you want your _seva _to be accepted, do it with a pure heart and with no strings attached.

Another question: Why do you think Guru Sahib came to this earth?  Did he come to fulfill everyones wish list? "Please give me a new mercedes/Please let me pass my exams/Please let me get that job/Please let me get  married/Please let me win a million dollars/etc/etc/etc"

If that is NOT why Guru Sahib came to their earth, then WHY? I'll let you answer that one, if you care.

And if that is NOT Guru Sahib's purpose, then WHY are you and so many others treating him like the genie from the lamp, asking him to grant you all your various materialistic wishes?  Today it's "I need that job", tomorrow it will be something else.  And so on and so on until the end of your life.

It's time to elevate yourself to a new level of thinking.

If I were you, I would begin with Ardas to Guru Sahib begging forgiveness for my own ignorance and humbly asking for some Gian Budhi so that I may begin to learn, to really learn, before it's too late.

Guru Sahib kirpa karan.

[AoG]


----------



## Harry Haller

ActsOfGod said:


> It seems that you either did not read my reply or chose to ignore it.
> 
> Here's a little fable:
> 
> Once upon a time there was a man who had the unbelievably good fortune of meeting a very holy Saint.  This Saint had realized the true nature of the Universe, of reality, and knew God's secrets.  The man made an offering of some fruits that he had purchased from the market.  The Saint, out of kindness, said to the man, "Ask for anything, it shall be yours"
> 
> The man thought for a while, and then stated, "I need two wheelbarrows of dirt for the garden in my backyard, but they're very expensive in the market.  If I could get those two wheelbarrows of dirt, I would be very happy."
> 
> The Saint granted his request, and the man went away happy with two wheelbarrows of dirt.
> 
> The End
> 
> Moral of the story:  The man was blessed to have met the Saint.  However, due to his own ignorance, he left with nothing but two wheelbarrows of dirt.  *When instead, he could have gotten the meaning of life.*  He was so ignorant that he didn't even realize who he was talking to.  He didn't even know what opportunity he lost that day.  Some people wait their whole lifetime to meet such a Saint, and this man wasted his opportunity and didn't even realize it.
> 
> Seeker2013 Ji, *YOU *are that man!



some people find more happiness in barrows of dirt than the meaning of life, that is their curse and also their blessing!


----------



## Original

ActsOfGod said:


> I have a question for you.  What if you don't get this job?  In fact, what if you lose whatever you currently have, like your car, computers, all other material possessions, etc. etc?  What will you do then?  Will you start lamenting, "Why is God doing this to me?"
> 
> Guru Sahib is not your errand boy.  If you want a job, work hard and learn the skills required, put in the effort and apply yourself so that you become a qualified candidate.
> 
> On the other hand, don't just do _seva _because there is something you want (i.e. a job).  _Seva _is selfless, voluntary and altruistic.  There are no ulterior motives.  You can't play games with God or Guru Sahib.  If you want your _seva _to be accepted, do it with a pure heart and with no strings attached.
> 
> Another question: Why do you think Guru Sahib came to this earth?  Did he come to fulfill everyones wish list? "Please give me a new mercedes/Please let me pass my exams/Please let me get that job/Please let me get  married/Please let me win a million dollars/etc/etc/etc"
> 
> If that is NOT why Guru Sahib came to their earth, then WHY? I'll let you answer that one, if you care.
> 
> And if that is NOT Guru Sahib's purpose, then WHY are you and so many others treating him like the genie from the lamp, asking him to grant you all your various materialistic wishes?  Today it's "I need that job", tomorrow it will be something else.  And so on and so on until the end of your life.
> 
> It's time to elevate yourself to a new level of thinking.
> 
> If I were you, I would begin with Ardas to Guru Sahib begging forgiveness for my own ignorance and humbly asking for some Gian Budhi so that I may begin to learn, to really learn, before it's too late.
> 
> Guru Sahib kirpa karan.
> 
> [AoG]



Very well written AOG and the right way to awakening. Question, what and who in your opinion is God ?

Many thanks


----------



## Seeker2013

> if you want to be sex crazy sleeping with as many women as you want...the world will provide the opportunities...


Actually I don't feel have desire of women. I desire men, but I get your point LOL


----------



## Seeker2013

ActsOfGod said:


> It seems that you either did not read my reply or chose to ignore it.
> 
> Here's a little fable:
> 
> Once upon a time there was a man who had the unbelievably good fortune of meeting a very holy Saint.  This Saint had realized the true nature of the Universe, of reality, and knew God's secrets.  The man made an offering of some fruits that he had purchased from the market.  The Saint, out of kindness, said to the man, "Ask for anything, it shall be yours"
> 
> The man thought for a while, and then stated, "I need two wheelbarrows of dirt for the garden in my backyard, but they're very expensive in the market.  If I could get those two wheelbarrows of dirt, I would be very happy."
> 
> The Saint granted his request, and the man went away happy with two wheelbarrows of dirt.
> 
> The End
> 
> Moral of the story:  The man was blessed to have met the Saint.  However, due to his own ignorance, he left with nothing but two wheelbarrows of dirt.  *When instead, he could have gotten the meaning of life.*  He was so ignorant that he didn't even realize who he was talking to.  He didn't even know what opportunity he lost that day.  Some people wait their whole lifetime to meet such a Saint, and this man wasted his opportunity and didn't even realize it.
> 
> Seeker2013 Ji, *YOU *are that man!



Yes I do know we go to SGGS and take gur-vaaks with shallow purposes of our temporal lives, shallow if we try to see it in grand scheme of things ! but for the moment sake, they don't seem shallow, they seem like life itself !


----------



## Seeker2013

ActsOfGod said:


> I have a question for you.  What if you don't get this job?  In fact, what if you lose whatever you currently have, like your car, computers, all other material possessions, etc. etc?  What will you do then?  Will you start lamenting, "Why is God doing this to me?"
> 
> Guru Sahib is not your errand boy.  If you want a job, work hard and learn the skills required, put in the effort and apply yourself so that you become a qualified candidate.
> 
> On the other hand, don't just do _seva _because there is something you want (i.e. a job).  _Seva _is selfless, voluntary and altruistic.  There are no ulterior motives.  You can't play games with God or Guru Sahib.  If you want your _seva _to be accepted, do it with a pure heart and with no strings attached.
> 
> Another question: Why do you think Guru Sahib came to this earth?  Did he come to fulfill everyones wish list? "Please give me a new mercedes/Please let me pass my exams/Please let me get that job/Please let me get  married/Please let me win a million dollars/etc/etc/etc"
> 
> If that is NOT why Guru Sahib came to their earth, then WHY? I'll let you answer that one, if you care.
> 
> And if that is NOT Guru Sahib's purpose, then WHY are you and so many others treating him like the genie from the lamp, asking him to grant you all your various materialistic wishes?  Today it's "I need that job", tomorrow it will be something else.  And so on and so on until the end of your life.
> 
> It's time to elevate yourself to a new level of thinking.
> 
> If I were you, I would begin with Ardas to Guru Sahib begging forgiveness for my own ignorance and humbly asking for some Gian Budhi so that I may begin to learn, to really learn, before it's too late.
> 
> Guru Sahib kirpa karan.
> 
> [AoG]



I don't even know what to say !
I am not treating Satguru as a genie from a lamp but as a parent , a father figure, a mother from which we ask for our needs. I think its all about perspective. Doesn't bhagat dhanna ask for so many things in that one shabad "ghaas maago laveri, ..... jan dhanna leve mangee "
Dhanna ji is also asking for materialistic things like a cow, a bed, a wife , etc .. and if such a mahapurush asks god , a friend, a parent , for his needs , then why can't we ?

rather I find the notion otherwise uncomfortable and dare I say .,.. manmat . Sorry if I offended anyone with this one.


----------



## ActsOfGod

Seeker2013 said:


> I don't even know what to say !
> I am not treating Satguru as a genie from a lamp but as a parent , a father figure, a mother from which we ask for our needs. I think its all about perspective. Doesn't bhagat dhanna ask for so many things in that one shabad "ghaas maago laveri, ..... jan dhanna leve mangee "
> Dhanna ji is also asking for materialistic things like a cow, a bed, a wife , etc .. and if such a mahapurush asks god , a friend, a parent , for his needs , then why can't we ?



Yes he does.  Have you done that amount of bhagti as Bhagat Dhanna Ji?

The wonderful thing about God is that He gives us gifts even without us asking for them, He already knows everything going on in our lives and what we need and want, etc..  Guru Sahib is our guide, Guru shows us how to accomplish the ultimate aim and achievement in our life.  If we pay attention.  Instead of going with new requests every day ("let me pass that exam/get that job/get married/get that house/get that car", etc.etc.etc.)  I guess in the end it's up to the individual.

ਰਾਗੁ ਗਉੜੀ ਪੂਰਬੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
Raag Gauree Poorbee, Fifth Mehl:

ਕਰਉ ਬੇਨੰਤੀ ਸੁਣਹੁ ਮੇਰੇ ਮੀਤਾ ਸੰਤ ਟਹਲ ਕੀ ਬੇਲਾ ॥
Listen, my friends, I beg of you: now is the time to serve the Saints!

ਈਹਾ ਖਾਟਿ ਚਲਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਲਾਹਾ ਆਗੈ ਬਸਨੁ ਸੁਹੇਲਾ ॥੧॥
In this world, earn the profit of the Lord's Name, and hereafter, you shall dwell in peace. ||1||

ਅਉਧ ਘਟੈ ਦਿਨਸੁ ਰੈਣਾਰੇ ॥
This life is diminishing, day and night.

ਮਨ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਕਾਜ ਸਵਾਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Meeting with the Guru, your affairs shall be resolved. ||1||Pause||

ਇਹੁ ਸੰਸਾਰੁ ਬਿਕਾਰੁ ਸੰਸੇ ਮਹਿ ਤਰਿਓ ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਗਿਆਨੀ ॥
This world is engrossed in corruption and cynicism. Only those who know God are saved.

ਜਿਸਹਿ ਜਗਾਇ ਪੀਆਵੈ ਇਹੁ ਰਸੁ ਅਕਥ ਕਥਾ ਤਿਨਿ ਜਾਨੀ ॥੨॥
Only those who are awakened by the Lord to drink in this Sublime Essence, come to know the Unspoken Speech of the Lord. ||2||

ਜਾ ਕਉ ਆਏ ਸੋਈ ਬਿਹਾਝਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਮਨਹਿ ਬਸੇਰਾ ॥
Purchase only that for which you have come into the world, and through the Guru, the Lord shall dwell within your mind.

ਨਿਜ ਘਰਿ ਮਹਲੁ ਪਾਵਹੁ ਸੁਖ ਸਹਜੇ ਬਹੁਰਿ ਨ ਹੋਇਗੋ ਫੇਰਾ ॥੩॥
Within the home of your own inner being, you shall obtain the Mansion of the Lord's Presence with intuitive ease. You shall not be consigned again to the wheel of reincarnation. ||3||

ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ ਪੁਰਖ ਬਿਧਾਤੇ ਸਰਧਾ ਮਨ ਕੀ ਪੂਰੇ ॥
O Inner-knower, Searcher of Hearts, O Primal Being, Architect of Destiny: please fulfill this yearning of my mind.

ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸੁ ਇਹੈ ਸੁਖੁ ਮਾਗੈ ਮੋ ਕਉ ਕਰਿ ਸੰਤਨ ਕੀ ਧੂਰੇ ॥੪॥੫॥
Nanak, Your slave, begs for this happiness: let me be the dust of the feet of the Saints. ||4||5||


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal

Sri Guru Granth Sahib (SGGS) is the source of spiritual guidance. It leads you to the path of detachment from the world and attachment to the God. It also teaches us the way we are to lives while in the process of transformation. Dharam, gyan, sarm, karm and sach are the various steps one has to climb. To depend on Guru's word for worldly requirements and attachments is not the right spirit to follow SGGS. One must believe in Him and accept the system He has set gracefully. A stage will come when every command and action of His will appear so natural that one will follow it with ease. This is the natural stage or sehj awstha. You will be above lust, anger, greed, attachment and pride. You will be truly at peace; beyond all worries; all anxieties.
Dr Dalvinder Singh Grewal
Ludhiana


----------



## Harry Haller

I guess it all depends where you wish to be in life, some ask, some take, some give and need nothing, most people have an agenda, mahapurush or not, the people I find the most tolerable are the ones with no agenda, even with God.


----------

